# Play Wii on my Mac?



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

I recently bought a 24" iMac and I'm wondering if anyone knows if I can hookup my Nintendo wii to it so I can play my video games on it instead of having to use my tv? I tried doing a google search but it didn't really give me the answers I need, so I figured I'd go straight to the experts.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Although I haven't tried it myself, I read about using this Elgato device to plug your console on your Mac:
Elgato Systems

I'm not sure if the connectivity is the best and how well it eventually works compared to plugging your Wii on the TV, but you may explore this.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

If you have a digital camcorder that supports passthru (connect the Wii to the Video IN of the camcorder, and the camcorder to the mac via firewire or usb) you should be able to do it as well....the only problem with this and the Elgato method is that you may encounter some lag when you're playing. You also may not get the full widescreen experience unless you got an HD camera or tuner device.

I used this method to record some videos I posted on YouTube when I first got the Wii...which explains why I sucked so bad at bowling 

YouTube - Wii Sports Bowling Training - the quality is great....the game skill, not so much.


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

Most of the EyeTV have a game mode. However the best would be the TV Hybrid since it isn't doing any compression in the hardware itself.



> Connect game consoles to your Mac
> Connect your game console and enjoy an excellent live play experience – EyeTV Hybrid’s uncompressed analog video signals appear on the screen with virtually no latency.


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

damn, you guys are good! The Elgato hybrid works perfectly with no time delays. For some reason the picture quality isn't the greatest but hey, you can't have it all. Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------

